

Ask HN: Singularity. - solutionhn

From the past few days, I see the term "Singularity" popping up everywhere and people commenting on it. What does it mean and why is it evoking such strong feelings?
======
chuhnk
You couldn't search for the answer?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity>

It was recently announced that Ray Kurzweil will be joining Google and this is
where the discussions stem from.

~~~
solutionhn
I certainly know what it is. It's just that we have been commenting about it
in the shades of other discussions like X joining Y. I wanted to start a
broader discussion instead of talking about it the context of other stories.

